# [FreeNAS] FreeNAS can't join AD domain



## afsd1234 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello,

I have installed a Windows Server 2012 and FreeNAS 9.1.0 in VMWare. When I type `wbinfo -t` in the shell I get an error:

```
WBC_ERR_WINBIND_NOT_AVAILABLE.
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 26, 2015)

Greetings,
Well, this may likely be fixed in the latest version of FreeNAS.  FreeNAS 9.1 and FreeBSD 9.1 are no longer supported and Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions thread is applicable both from the security side as well as the side that the bug may already be fixed.

Secondly, while this could be a Samba issue, since it is FreeNAS the best avenue is to start on the FreeNAS forums.  See PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives for more information.


----------



## Oko (Oct 26, 2015)

afsd1234 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have installed a Windows Server 2012 and FreeNAS 9.1.0 in VMWare. When I type `wbinfo -t` in the shell I get an error:
> 
> ...


FreeNAS has its own forum which is very good. Secondly 9.1.0 is EOL for almost two years now. For people who want OS on ZFS recommended edition is 9.3 stable. If you have to use UFS for OS the last supported version is 9.2.1.9. FreeNAS 10 is Alpha pre-release. It is unlikely that you get support for anything earlier. Your case will not be helped by the fact that you want to run FreeNAS inside VMWare.

I am running FreeNAS 9.2.1.9 in production and I am very happy with it. My domain controller is OpenBSD LDAP server (not OpenLDAP but the one from the base of OpenBSD). Works like a charm. I don't use Samba. We use NFSv3. If you need NFSv4 you need 9.3 stable.


----------

